# Puppy+raw diet-messy!



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello! I am considering feeding my next GSD raw, but, where do you feed your dog? I wonder if the dog eats raw diet out of a bowl, or makes a yucky raw meat/bone mess all over the kitchen floor or deck? Every picture I see posted of a raw fed dog shows him knawing on a big raw messy bone - I am thinking how to manage the mess and the bacteria. Can you guess I am a nurse?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Ground meals are fed in the bowl. RMB and recreational bones are chewed on the kitchen floor. I use a swifter wet jet (reservoir filled with a bleach and water solution) to clean and disinfect afterwards. Takes all of 5 mins. 

My boy likes to play with his food though. I've caught him rolling on his back and holding the bone on his chest like an otter. Takes longer to clean him up then the floor. 

Some people feed in crates to contain the mess. It's a bit hard on my neck and back to be crawling into the crate to wipe it out every day. But it's an option for those who aren't falling apart lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed ground inside in their bowl, whole prey is fed outside  In a pinch I'll let them eat on the kitchen floor and wipe it up afterwards if needed


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I feed my 2 GSD's and my Scottie in their crates. For me it just keeps them separated and provides a peaceful environment for their meals. I purchased some bath towels that fit the bottom of the crates and pull out their beds and replace with the a towel for their am meal with contains their bone portion. The towel catches any juices etc. After, all the towels go in the washer on sanitary cycle and the crates bottoms get wiped. If you feed you dog twice daily as myself, and you have a dog that takes their food out of the bowl before eating you can do the same with the towel for that meal I am lucky, my boys don't do that and eat right out of their bowls so I don't need a towel for their evening meal but still wipe the bottom of their crate when they are done.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed in crates. Sometimes in the kitchen.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

My dog's bowls are on the tile in the kitchen. The food never leaves the bowl. For bones and such, she's trained to take them to her bed and chew them there. The bed gets vacuumed regularly and thrown in the washing machine every couple weeks. If I had a house/backyard, I'd have the dog eat anything messy out on the patio. It's really a non-issue IMO.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I like the idea of using a swiffer jet for quick clean up.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I created this "ritual" of sorts when feeding the messier meaty bones/chicken carcasses etc. and it worked out great in two ways. I get out a bath towel and lay it on the kitchen floor..same place every time..she has to take her mark in the living room while I get the bone for her. Meaty bone is placed on the towel...dog enjoys...dog slowly works the bone off the towel...I give her a " keep it on the towel" ...walk over and take the bone from her and put it back in the center of the towel. Yes, it took a while ( a month or so ) but she keeps it on the towel completely now and the exercise quashed any thoughts of resource guarding on her behalf....she always got her bloody meaty bone back.........just " keep it on the towel". I know some people might not choose to take food from them and have issues regarding doing as such but it is how we proceeded.

SuperG


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I use a large washable picnic table cloth for two of my dogs. They rarely take any food off of it. My other dog gets crated.


----------

